
Ask HN: Did anybody else experience a weird spike in AWS charges in Jan? - mindcrime
We usually spend about $200.00 &#x2F; month with AWS, as we bring servers up and down for R&amp;D purposes.  For January, the charge surged to over $1,100.00 for no apparent reason.  Strangely, the AWS support portal has a banner up saying &quot;we are experiencing a high volume of account and billing requests right now&quot;.  Which leads me to wonder if something happened on the Amazon end which resulted in a lot of people getting weird charges in Jan.    So now I&#x27;m curious if any other HN&#x27;ers can confirm any kind of similar experience.
======
palidanx
I had inaccurate billing charges in Jan after opening a support ticket for
investigation. I'd suggest to open a ticket if you can point to a service
which seems higher than usual.

~~~
mindcrime
Yep, I definitely opened a ticket right away. Just checking to see if anyone
else had experienced anything similar.

Haven't heard back from them yet. :-(

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
I didn't but I may not be using the same services or regions.

